# Need used carb for HH70



## oldmanbill (Apr 1, 2010)

Is there a kind heart out there who has an old hh70 carb laying around gathering dust that could make me a happy camper? Pleeeeease!!!


----------



## oldmanbill (Apr 1, 2010)

*carb part number*

the pn of the carb is 631453. 631793 is acceptable. its on a ariens tiller.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

That's old, man. Almost as old as my Reo Snowblower. If the the throttle shaft bore isn't worn out in the body of the carb. and the pick-up tube (feed pipe) is intact and tight, there's no reason you can't rebuild the old one successfully. That is, as long as you have the old carb.....

None here, sorry. The HH60 carbs should work too, probably have the same part numbers. Same engine block, basically. The 7 replaced the 6 - if you ordered a new 6 you got a 7 back in the '80s.

http://www.randysenginerepair.biz/servlet/the-5494/OEM-Tecumseh-carburetor-631453/Detail
http://compare.ebay.com/like/330512...ffc613d&itemid=330512337872&ff4=263602_309572

One of these days I'm gonna start an OPE used parts / salvage website and get rich.
Paul


----------



## oldmanbill (Apr 1, 2010)

Throttle shaft bore is severely worn. Thanks.


----------

